# TTC Naturally - 9 dpo too early to test?



## nutmeg (Aug 21, 2009)

Now in 8 yrs of trying and the hundreds and hundreds of tests I've done, you'd think I'd know, but I neeeeeed some help ladies please.
I got an evaporation line on Sunday (My first ever evap line) which was 8 days post ov. So I just did a digital clearblue and it said not pregnant   is there any hope still left at 9 days po? I've been feeling really positive the last couple of days and even had a higher temp this morning, so was really hoping I would get good news.

Anyone had a -ve pg test at 9 dpo and gone on the a BFP  

Thankyou


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi nutmeg

9dpo is way way too early.  Implantation can happen up until around 12dpo...there needs to be enough HCG released for peestick to detect. Even tests that say you can use early are only between 54-65% accurate at that stage whereas they're 99% accurate when AF is due/late.

Hold off testing until at least 14dpo.  

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## nutmeg (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks Natasha   I need to have more willpower!


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

I am 9dpo AND had no will power and of couse got a  . Infact when I had avaginal scan today the DR said she ould see the juices from the egg being released This WAS CD329DPO. wAY to early for testing.


----------



## nutmeg (Aug 21, 2009)

YAY, I know but at least I'm not the only one with no will power. How interesting with the Dr being able to see "juices" being released. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

The "juices" are the corpus luteum....it literally means "yellow matter" and is the area of the follicle that the egg ruptured from and what releases progesterone 

Fingers crossed for BFPs in a few days time....and hoping your moon spell works for you this month *armi* 

Good luck to you both    
Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Minxy yu are a fount of knowledge.  Do you think then I coulod have ovED even later with the " JUICES" still being present?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Progesterone continues to be released....production/levels peak at around 7dpo...if no implantation then the corpus luteum starts to breaks down and progesterone starts to dip off....if pg then would remain higher as it's progesterone that supports early pg until placenta takes over (the HCG released from the embryo "tells" the ovaries to continue producing progesterone.

....so can't really say exactly when you ovulated unless you had several follicle tracking scans which showed follicle just before rupturing and then the corpus luteum.  During a natural FET I had really strong ovulation pains in the morning, had a scan that afternoon (I'd had one prior showing dominant follicle), mentioned to nurse that I thought I'd ovulated that morning and she could see that I had as big "juicey" corpus luteum......

Fingers crossed for you  
Natasha x


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Very interesting. Must say my mind now is focussed on my upcoming treatment. So much so I nearly forgot to   POAS this morning. It was of course  . DPO i PRESUME COUNTS FROM THE DAY AFTER OVULATION? I had a peak last Sat on the 24th and thought I felt the egg release. Then on the CBFM i also had a peak the  2nd TIME ON THE sUNDAY. Today being Tuesday  would that be right for 9DPO 

Not long to go for testing. I will have mor spells to do soon.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

?? ?

Sat 24th ?  Saturday was 28th or previous was 21st...or do you mean Tuesday 24th ?  OPKs/monitors detect the LH surge and you'd usually ovulate around 36hrs later (but can be anywhere between 12-48hrs)....if you got +ve opk/monitor on Sat 21st then assume ovulation around Sun 22nd/Mon 23rd...so today you'd be approx 8/9dpo today....far too early to be testing...embie would only have reached blastocyst in last few days and would only have been ready to start implanting last 2/3 days so not enough time for HCG to be detectable.  I'd try and wait to test until at least 14dpo (and yes, dpo means days past/post ovulation...counting day of ovulation as day 0.

I've got ages until testing...only 3dp3dt today and don't test until 14dpt....and I'm not an early tester !

Good luck 
Natasha x


----------



## nutmeg (Aug 21, 2009)

And all the very best of luck to you too Natasha   I envy yout willpower


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Cheers hun   

Not so much willpower (I don't buy peesticks until night before OTD so no temptation...unless clinic advise to test due to early bleeding)....I just don't see the point in causing myself unnecessary upset....and I enjoy being PUPO for as long as possible....considering I've spotted/bled before OTD on all fresh cycles and had chem pgs on both FETs, I want to leave it as long as I possibly can !!! 

    

Love, luck & sticky vibes
Natasha xxxx


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Minxy it is lovely being PUPO though isn't it!! 

I could enter in poas as an olympic sport. I peed on three ysterday even though I know it isto early and I still peed on one this morning. Unfortunately I discovered my pund shop sells a pack of 3 for 1.25..so it is just to easy!!!! They are also really really clear, but with every - I can tell myself that these are cheapos and prob don't work!!


----------

